# helicoil vanes VS straight vanes



## IKWUDLS (Aug 2, 2005)

A full helical will always stabilize an arrow better and faster. For hunting and 3D I use helical.


----------



## dixiehunter00 (Aug 16, 2005)

does it make a difference which way your helicoil wraps? and what exactly is a full helicoil?


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

11 degree helical... right handed


----------



## Zen Archery (Jul 27, 2004)

no. you can go right or left just make sure if you are fletching feathers that you use a right for right and a left for left.


----------



## dixiehunter00 (Aug 16, 2005)

ok, one more question how do you set the degrees of the the coil. or is that something that is set by your fletcher blade.


----------



## Lancaster (Apr 19, 2003)

The clamp for your jig will be either left, right, or straight. Most jigs have another adjustment on the jig which will allow you to give the ftetching a stronger twist. I know a Bitzinburger jig does, as well as the Grayling and Martin jigs. If you fletch with one of those Arizona three vanes at one time deals, I think they come only in straight.


----------



## silverback (Jan 20, 2005)

I think that is one of the big reasons companies came out with drop away rests, so that people coule use helical vanes on a smaller shafts.

THey help a good bit.


----------



## dixiehunter00 (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks guys you all have been helpful. so in short the more coil I can get the faster the arrow will spin and settle in during flight making them more acurate right?


----------



## silverback (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah, but it changes linea velocity into rotational velocity. It slows the arrow down a little.


----------



## dixiehunter00 (Aug 16, 2005)

thanks does it take away from the kenetic energy of the arrow? or does it stay the same


----------



## silverback (Jan 20, 2005)

if it reduces speed, it is going to reduce KE.

I think it is usually worth it to pick up the stability and accuracy.
Just keep it in mind, don't go too crazy with it.

what JAVI showed looks pretty reasonable.


----------



## dixiehunter00 (Aug 16, 2005)

thanks I just ordered a bitzenburger right helical fletcher any advice on how to set it up right?


----------

